# Do you sneak your Chi(s) into stores with you?



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Ever since we got Gemma, I have snuck her everywhere we go, including grocery stores. During the summer we often biked down into town to let her walk around, meet and greet new people and dogs, stop at the dog park, and then we would need to run into the grocery store to do some quick shopping. I would never consider leaving her outside, so I have always put her in my purse and she lays down completely silent and always goes unnoticed. Now I even have a very secretive doggy purse that looks like a normal purse and I just zip is closed and open the mesh vents on the side and she lays down inside while we shop. I know a lot of people are totally opposed to dogs in stores, especially those that are dealing with food, but I would like to hear your feelings on it here as fellow Chi owners.

If it's a tiny dog like a Chi, in a closed carrier, being completely quiet, what is the harm? I would love to hear opinions, since the only complaints I've heard about dogs in stores have been regarding the potential hazards that large, leash roaming dogs can cause, which are completely valid and understandable. But as far as I'm concerned, a 3lb dog going unnoticed in a closed carrier is a lot less of a hazard than having a toddler running around freely, wiping boogers on produce, touching everything in their path, and having a fit in the middle of the register line for not getting their favorite candy bar. The only thing I can think of as a problem with a small dog in a carrier is being near someone with very sensitive allergies, but is it really that bad in comparison to the diseases that humans spread to other humans in public contact? Someone with allergies could even just have a reaction to someone who was wearing a shirt heavily covered in pet hair.

Oh, and Gemma only accompanies us to the grocery store when we are making extra stops that are fun for her, like pet shops or friend's houses. I don't like to leave her home and have her miss out on the fun just because we have to run into the grocery store for 15 minutes. If we are specifically going out to the grocery store only, I just leave her at home since it's not a whole lot of fun for her to just go to the grocery store and have to stay inside her carrier the whole time. But, if we intend on going other places where she gets to walk around and have fun, then she comes with us.


----------



## Wuviegrl (Jun 6, 2012)

I do that too! One time a security personnel told me to leave her in the car instead but I talked him down. And instead asked if I could. Just pick out the items and leave after paying. Hehehe! There is a grocery store in our area that allows dogs provided they're in carrier bags.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I agree with you completely I find kids more of a problem than most even big dogs. Of course a small dog shouldn't br a problem for anyone specially if inside a purse.
I take mine everywhere and they do come with us grocery shopping sometimes. They are in a bag but people working there know about the chis, nobody has ever complain.
I wouldn't go places where my chis are not allow in particular if they are inside a purse and don't bother anyone.

I think the allergies are irrelevant as animals are everywhere.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd say that's perfectly fine. Gemma sounds like such a good girl sitting down quietly. I generally just leave them outside with my other half but I don't have the carrier with me often.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't usually take them in shops selling food, but I will take them in other shops that do not allow dogs. In the UK not many shops allow dogs. I don't use a carrier either (none of mine would lie down quietly!) so i just carry them, I put them under my coat if I think they need hiding. I took the new girls into a lot of shops when I first had them as part of their socialisation, and they are hugely popular with the staff in all the local shops, even though 90% of them have a' no dogs' sticker on the door.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby goes into shops all the time. However, I do not take him to any stores where food is sold. I have a weird germaphobe issue with a dog in the grocery store. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice! I am glad to hear some of you girls feel the same. I was wondering if I was a total rebel for taking her with me, but she really is so well behaved. She lays down and doesn't make a peep!

When I'm going into a clothing store or somewhere non-food related, if there is no sign on the door, I usually just ask an employee if it is okay for me to bring her in and keep her inside her bag, and no one has ever had a problem. I even got into a cafe with her where they let me sit on their outside patio with her in my lap while we ate. It's nice that some places can be accepting.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

We would be more concerned if you were tying darling Gemma up outside a shop! I can't believe people do this, even with big dogs. There have been a lot of dog thefts this winter, I won't even leave mine in the car unless I can see them.


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm so glad it's not just me!! 
I regularly sneak my girls in (1 at a time lol) or some shops they sit in the pram with my son! He happily gives them a cuddle til we r done! 
I snuck diamond into the video store the other night (just in my jumper) & she happily curled up n didn't make a sound! While at the counter paying (diamond was still unnoticed) another lady walked in carrying a black lab puppy & the video store lady said to me how much she hates that so many people bring their dogs in but the boss won't do anything about it!! I had to laugh when we got bak to the car!!
I sneak my girls in everywhere, food shopping inc (sorry to those who don't agree) they sit happily in my doggy bag & hav a nap!! 
The pet shop lady (our fav shop) loves when the girls come for a visit!! & she LOVES my juicy couture doggy bag!! 
Diamond likes my bags so much when she has had enough at the beach she gets in my beach bag n has a sleep!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't have an issue with others bringing small, contained dogs into the grocery store. I just meant that I cannot bring myself to do it. I have a weird issue, but it's totally my issue. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> We would be more concerned if you were tying darling Gemma up outside a shop! I can't believe people do this, even with big dogs. There have been a lot of dog thefts this winter, I won't even leave mine in the car unless I can see them.


I know! People tie their dogs up outside our local tesco all the time. I just couldn't do it, I'd be so worried the whole time.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

One day I had to go into the super market (one that I have been visiting since I was a child) just to get a liter of milk. I had Kalisee with me out on a walk, so I scooped her up and in I went. 

There are no signs on the door or anywhere stating that pets are allowed. Mind you the people in there know me very well and have known me for years. I did not expect the reaction I got when I went in. I get the milk and start to the cashier. Well, one woman who knows me and works there screams "No no!!! Anna! Get the dog out of here!!" She takes the milk out of my hand and scoots me to the door. "No dogs allowed no matter big or small! Take her outside and tie her or put her up at the front desk!" Yelling really loud like I was a criminal! 

I am standing at the front and she is holding the milk and I say "Can I please pay for the milk and go? I did not know there were no pets allowed". And she yelling louder "NO WAY!! No animals allowed! I can see she is very clean but it is a health hazaard! Get her out of here. What is that, a chihuahua???? Chihahuas are not kind, why did you get a chihuahua for your kid???" 

I was so annoyed. I have no shopped there again. I do know that they say it is a health hazaard to enter animals in shops because not everyone keeps their pets clean and there are people who get allergies or are uncomfortable around pets. Some dogs are not friendly and some owners might not think anything of letting their pets sniff around. So they make a general rule of no pets. 

I would never ever leave my dog alone outside a shop. Never. I wish I could sneak her into places but I doubt she would sit in a bag and be quiet, she is too curious for that. I usually leave her home or if someone is with me, they wait outside with her. Some shops are pet friendly and allow her in. She is not all that friendly with people but they still love her and are always talking to her or asking questions about her. 

I do not think its wrong of you to sneak her in if she sits nicely....rebel girls!!!:love4:


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

pupluv168 said:


> I don't have an issue with others bringing small, contained dogs into the grocery store. I just meant that I cannot bring myself to do it. I have a weird issue, but it's totally my issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I didn't mean it that way  sorry Hun!!
Just didn't want to offend any1!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Most of the places I go here actually love when I bring The Wees. When Lexie was the only pup, she went everywhere with me. But harder with 4. They do still go with me a lot, though. Most of my errands are drive through, or quick stops, and someone is usually always with me to sit with them in the car till I get done.


----------



## Wuviegrl (Jun 6, 2012)

I would never leave my lucky inside the car or would I tie her up outside. Though there is a grocery that posted a sign requesting dog owners to leave their pets with a companion in a waiting area provided. However, I have managed to sneak her in a couple of times unnoticed since she is tucked 
away in my bag or a carrier.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I haven't taken Angel in a store. For one he is bigger than your average chi, and he is anything but quiet!! I did take my first chi in stores when he fit in my pocket! hehe.

I will leave the two dogs in the car if I have to run in quickly for something, or if it's me and hubby, one of us will stay in the car. I don't like leaving them in the car, but if I only need one or two items, I will do it!

When I lived in Germany, in the 70's/80's, dogs were allowed pretty much everywhere, malls, stores, even restaurants! I don't know if it is still that way.


----------



## cmartini (Oct 16, 2012)

I take Sophie every where in her purse. She loves it! Where I live, most of the time it is too hot to leave her in the car, so she just sits quietly in her purse. Nobody knows!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My dogs are great in their carriers. I have even taken them to restaurants! I asked the manager, and he said "I don't see any dog, just a purse!" They never bark while in there. I took Bonnie at 5 months on an airline trip from Chgo to N.H. and she didn't make a sound. NO one even knew she was on board.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

miuccias said:


> I agree with you completely I find kids more of a problem than most even big dogs. [/color]


*Amen!! 

I keep this pic on my lap top...*










*Mine are way too social to keep still. When they see or hear people the MUST greet them. They get way too excited and want to mingle with everybody. I would get busted as soon as i walked in the store... :foxes251:*


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I would never ever leave Gemma outside a shop or in a car. I can't even believe that people leave their big dogs outside of shops. It baffles me that people are willing to take such a risk. I would sit with Gemma inside of a car if we had one, but never leave her alone in one.

Anna, I'm so sorry that happened to you. I was also caught with Gemma at one store while at the register buying a few things, and the woman started yelling at me to leave immediately. She was in such a panicked mode like I had a test tube virus with the lid popped off in my hand, ready to unleash it on the world, lol. Why are they so panicked over something causing so much less harm than the daily dose of sick or unsanitary people spreading germs around? Luckily I had my boyfriend with me, so he finished paying and I waited outside. I have never gone back in with her since and rarely ever go to that store now anyways.

I just went shopping without Gemma and I am sick with a fever and head cold. To be honest, I should be getting kicked out of a store for being sick and capable of spreading human disease around, not a silent little dog that's interfering with and harming absolutely nothing. I felt guilty going to the store in this condition and I tried to expose myself as little as possible to others and products, but the shopping had to be done and my boyfriend isn't the greatest at finding everything on the list when I write one.


----------



## Meg&Titus (Feb 15, 2013)

I can't believe try treated you like that and saying that about your chi was just uncalled for. I would boycott as well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

Health codes are why dogs can't go anywhere where there is food served. How ridiculous someone would start yelling about the dog being in the store. I am not surprised about her comments about Chis with children people seem so surprised that Lola is friendly and does not bite. I live in a very friendly dog town I can bring her in all the shops and I have brought her into an ice cream place the woman incited me in but I did not sit I ordered and left. I would not have the courage to go into a grocery store or restaurant. I have a few carriers but they are not very discreet I am still looking for one that is.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I understand all the sanitary reasons about dogs/pets not being allow in places like grocery stores, but how is a chihuahua inside a close bag a problem?
I avoid any possible embarrassing situations so I always ask or at least let the personnel know I have dogs with me if they are not welcome then I have no reason to go there, there are many other restaurants, grocery stores etc.
That is of course my personal opinion.


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

I bring Bell shopping with me. I have a dog carrier that looks very much like a regular purse. She is very quiet, no one has ever noticed that she was with me. I do not bring her to the grocery store, I just feel like places that handle food have stricter rules, I wouldn't want to get anyone in trouble. Regular stores though I don't feel like she could possibly cause any harm, and what's the worst they could do if they caught me? Ask me to leave? 

I hate when people leave their dogs tied out front of stores. They are close to where cars could potentially hit them, and you never know someone could steal them or torment them while you are out of site. Not worth the risk.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

miuccias said:


> I understand all the sanitary reasons about dogs/pets not being allow in places like grocery stores, but how is a chihuahua inside a close bag a problem?
> I avoid any possible embarrassing situations so I always ask or at least let the personnel know I have dogs with me if they are not welcome then I have no reason to go there, there are many other restaurants, grocery stores etc.
> That is of course my personal opinion.


I think that the issue for many restaurants and business owners is that if they make an exception for a chihuahua then every dog owner is going to ask for an exception. They can't say to you " your dog is small, it's fine" but not allow bigger dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

As far as tying out a dog depends on the breed. I have seen people run into a coffee shop and tie out a lab for a few minutes just to grab a coffee to go That's ok. I have run into the store and left my dogs in the car as long as the weather is ok I don't see a problem. There is always at least two dogs in the car and I live in a area where break ins don't happen and one of my other dogs would go crazy if someone did. It is not for more than a few minutes. If I was not in my town I would not do that I live in a very safe area. The only time I take issue with people leaving their dogs in the car is when the weather is hot or cold.


----------



## Little_em00 (Jun 16, 2012)

I take rupert everywhere I know dogs shouldn't go in food places but he has a bag and he jumps in and sleeps for a bit, I've only done it once as I needed a few bits for dinner, but I have seen a lot of people who actually look like they haven't washed for weeks and cough and then touch things which I think is a lot worse than taking a little dog who is in a bag! Like someone else said I'm in the Uk in the country and dogs are everywhere and the town is full of people with dogs


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

It is no secert that if you keep your dog clean he will be less likely to make people ill than a human child that is why i would much rather eat in a resturant and have a dog at the next table than having a kid at the next table. as far as allergies go i have more dog hair and doggie dander on my cloths than chili has on his whole body.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

While most of my dogs are content to wait in the car on a nice weather day; Kahlua, Ellie, Sushi, Tequila and Zofia are my purse dogs. They all know to be quiet and are not a disturbance. 

I understand entirely that there are food safety codes. But the fact is, that a service dog is allowed anywhere and is going to be in more direct contact with the environment. If someone is allergic to dogs, they're still going to react and be allergic to a dog regardless if it's had years of training. I do fully believe and understand that a service dog is doing just that; a service for it's owner; but I also find it hard not to hold them to the same standards. A dog in a purse who's paws will never touch the ground will be less "contaminating," than a 75lb service lab; no matter HOW well the dog is trained. I understand the rules that are in place; and I realize that if suddenly people were permitted to bring pets everywhere; that yeah we'd have huge St Bernard's drooling all over the stores.. but only because unfortunately some people are going to take advantage of it and set a bad example for the rest. 

The way I see it, I make sure to the best of my own standards that my dogs are never a nuisance. I take responsibility that if my dogs are in a purse, that they aren't going to bother or come in contact with anyone without my permission. I've only been told to leave one store; and that was Wal-Mart years and years ago. Now, I keep Kahlua's "service animal" badge with me at all times; often stuck right on her carrier so nobody even bothers to ask when they do notice.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You know, for us outings mean walks, hikes, trips, not shopping...I find that
shopping is not something a dog would prefer to do. So for that simple reason 
I try to include my pups in activities that will be beneficial to their physical &
mental well being, and try to avoid the "sitting in a carrier" unless absolutely
necessary for taxis, buses, subway, planes, vet trips, and as short breaks during
long hikes. If we do go into a business of any kind I like to ensure we are
welcome, my hairdresser for example adores my dogs and begs for me to bring at
least one, so I do...but this happens once per year when I cut my hair, that's it.
Other businesses we go to are dog related and welcome all of my dogs big or
small with open arms. Oh the movie rental place allows dogs too, on-leash is
fine. That's about it. Grocery shopping I do without dogs, I make sure to walk
them well before leaving, and I'm back one hour later, so no one feels
abandoned. It's all just personal preference and beliefs. Where I currently
live is very multicultural, where I grocery shop it's the same, a few of these
cultures do not view dogs as clean, and do not wish to interact with them
and especially have them near their food...I try to respect that, I don't want
others having to feel super uncomfortable because I decided to ignore a no
dogs sign and drag mine along, you know. Even though I kiss my dogs on the
lips and find them super duper clean, I respect others' personal and/or
religious/cultural beliefs.


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

If dogs were allowed in restaurants you would have to allow large dogs. You could end up with a restaurant full of dogs. Have you ever seen a big dog drooling over food I would lose my appetite. If it was an outside restaurant that would be fine but an indoor one would be a different story.
Service dogs are totally different these owners depend on them to help with everyday activities.


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Most people that I know dont want to be bothered with their dogs so they dont take them anywhere. I doubt that even if dogs were allowed in resturants that many people would take them. Often even in petco chili will be the only dog in there. When lowes allowed dogs I would only see one about ever 5th or 6th time I went there. I cant remember ever seeing 2 at once. Inless my area of the country is just weird I dont think we have to worry about giant breed dogs drooling in our food.


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

chili said:


> Most people that I know dont want to be bothered with their dogs so they dont take them anywhere. I doubt that even if dogs were allowed in resturants that many people would take them. Often even in petco chili will be the only dog in there. When lowes allowed dogs I would only see one about ever 5th or 6th time I went there. I cant remember ever seeing 2 at once. Inless my area of the country is just weird I dont think we have to worry about giant breed dogs drooling in our food.


People take their dogs everywhere where I live. Most of the stores allow dogs in town because so many people bring them everywhere. We are a mainly big dog town tons of labs and goldens. I swear sometimes when I am walking in town that everyone has a dog. Even the gas station gives out dog bones. Luckily there is one restaurant that has picnic tables out back so people with dogs can eat there.i live in a small town with alot of beaches and a really quaint downtown we are a big time tourist town but in the winter everyone is on the beaches with their dogs.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I wasn't saying Gemma's only source of fun and entertainment is riding in a purse. I did state in another post here that I don't take her if I'm only doing a grocery run because I think it is boring for her to just sit in a purse and that's all. I take her grocery shopping with me when we are doing other things that she gets to walk and around and explore during. I like to take her to friend's and family for socialization and because she likes to see some of those people or their pets, and she loves to go to the pet shop and check out all the other doggies that are there. We don't do the dog park in the winter, but that's another thing we do in the summer, which is right next to central town. I also just like walking her in town so she can interact with people and other dogs passing by. There's not a lot of people walking outside in this neighborhood during the winter so we often don't pass by a single person or dog on our neighborhood outings. She is shy by nature, and I like for her to get as much public exposure as she can when the opportunity is there. We are quite poor, so when we go out, we try to cover everything at once so we're not paying for extra bus trips. So when we go grocery shopping, we are often squeezing in other things that are suitable for Gemma to enjoy, and that is when she will come with us.


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Lola's mom 2013 said:


> People take their dogs everywhere where I live. Most of the stores allow dogs in town because so many people bring them everywhere. We are a mainly big dog town tons of labs and goldens. I swear sometimes when I am walking in town that everyone has a dog. Even the gas station gives out dog bones. Luckily there is one restaurant that has picnic tables out back so people with dogs can eat there.i live in a small town with alot of beaches and a really quaint downtown we are a big time tourist town but in the winter everyone is on the beaches with their dogs.


sound like a wonderful place to live.....


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I just walk in holding Douglas. If they give me a hard time, I leave and never return. Fastest possible way to lose my business is to question my animal's presence. I need an animal with me all the time to ward off panic attacks.

I have a service animal, one of my ferrets, and am going to try to train Douglas for it soon also. I got crap for the ferret sometimes though and it is just so irritating, I'm a human being I don't need to spend 20 minutes explaining my service animal to you just so I can buy taco shells!

Personally, I take all the food I buy from the back of the shelf, because people touch things at the front. I can't bear children and would rather be in a store full of dogs/ferrets/horses/cats/whatever than have my food handled by kids. Can't do kids..but can share my sandwich with my big drooly horse. My brain is so weird.

Douglas is very good in stores. He is quiet, relaxed, and just lets me lug him around. I never put him in carts (THE GERMS OH GOD) and he never touches merchandise. I think having little a 4.8 pound chi that doesn't touch anything and literally just breathes the air is a lot better than a child who will cough and pick their nose and touch things, and also have a tendency to break things. Even if I put him down for a moment (I have done it to tie my shoe..) he will sit there completely still until he is picked back up.

I do need his presence (or another one of the beasties) to go anywhere. The ferret is the only one who's totally 100% bombproof service animal though. As soon as Douglas learns not to dislike people he will be earning his first service harness. People are more accepting of dogs than ferrets and Bode has to be taken out to potty much more often than Douglas does. I will still never let him on the floor, because of the contaminates, and I never let Bode down either.


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

I think taking your chi around in a carrier is fine as long as they are also exposed to other pets and people on the ground. I think only being in a carrier could cause them to be more fearful of people and dogs. I know around here there alot of Chis are surrendered because they can have nasty personalities not because they are Chris but because if their owners. Chris became so popular because if people like Paris Hilton carrying them in a bag like an accessory and not being properly socialized. I cant count the number of people who are afraid to touch lola or are surprised she does not bite. everyone always said how nasty they thought chis were.I also love the fact that if I am going shopping or walking a really far distance I can just pop Lola in a carrier. When we get around other dogs I take her out do she can socialize although I am careful with boisterous dogs because she is so small.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Caitlin, I know you do a lot with your girl, I was just saying how I view things
and why I do and don't do certain things...wasn't directed at you at all. We
all do things differently,there is no one right way, I know this. Lots of love
to you & Gemma, hope I didn't offend.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I used to take my beloved chi Gino everywhere! The mall, nail salon, school (college), library, restaurants! He loved going bye bye in his carrier! I don't take my doggies now as much, but I do take them shopping in Chicago w me. Usually only one dog tho bc it's a super busy city. I let them walk until they are too tired to keep going, then they relax in their carrier. Chicago is really dog friendly so they're allowed in most stores and outdoor restaurants. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I really don't think about this a lot because if I am on my way back from somewhere and need to stop by the store I usually have Copley with me too, and he is too big to hide in a purse! I do leave the dogs in their crate in the car if the weather is OK and I need to run into somewhere quickly. Like last week I drove an hour to go hiking and on the way back there is a good grocery store that is 45 minutes from my house. I don't see the harm in leaving them in the crate in the locked car while I run in for 10 minutes. Or if I stop for gas and go in to pay with cash same thing.

The only place I ever go shopping with my dogs is when we are in little ski towns or things like that on vacation. I will sometimes take a day to walk around little towns like that and since we are on vacation the dogs have no choice but to come with us- I hate leaving them in hotel rooms if I don't have to. But places like that tend to be very dog friendly in my experience. We always find dog friendly cafes with patios to eat at and if I want to go into an art gallery or something Ben waits with the dogs outside.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Where I live grocery stores and stores allow service dogs only. If 1 of my dogs happen to be with me and i need to run into the grocery store or store i have a med cotton satchel purse with good and hard support on the bottom and I will put penny in and let her little head stick out, no one notices because she's so quiet and small. As for tiny if i take her she usually rather stay in the purse and take a nap. In the winter if i so happen to have both i will leave my dogs in the car, my windows are darkly tinted, i have their carseat and blankey in the back seat and they just nap. I drive a SUV so they have a lot of space. But other than all that they'll be at home. I do enjoy taking them out though if we go to walmart or target and the drive thru.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KarenD (Feb 20, 2013)

I have tried to sneak Chico & Pablo into stores. Small town Walmart, I thought the greeter was going to have a heart attack. She started shaking her head and saying No Dogs. We left. I noticed that they are not so strict now and I see small dogs riding in the carts now. I still am fearful that I will be told to leave so I don't even try. I have learned what stores are accepting and which aren't. I try to obey each stores rules although I would like to take my Chis everywhere with me.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry, LS. My week has been hell so far and I think I sounded a little snappy there. I apologize. I just didn't want you to think I'm some Paris Hilton using Gemma as my purse accessory, lol. Love and hugs to you and your pack always.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> Sorry, LS. My week has been hell so far and I think I sounded a little snappy there. I apologize. I just didn't want you to think I'm some Paris Hilton using Gemma as my purse accessory, lol. Love and hugs to you and your pack always.


Of course I know this girl, I've been around before Gemma even came into your
life, I remember very well how much you researched and prepared, and once you
got her what great care you took of her. She's your girl, your friend, your
princess, but she'll never be an object or a decoration to you, I know this. I'm
sorry to hear you've had a tough week, if you need to vent, let it out girl, I'm
here. And you know what? Sometimes my words don't come out as I intend also,
so there is no need for you to apologize to me. I'm sad you had a crappy week, I
wish I could help make it better.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Caitlin, I do much the same as you. I only take the dogs when most of the outing is something they can enjoy but I don't leave them in the car, especially Taz. She is so small and friendly I am afraid someone would steal her.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Y'all are so lucky - unless it was a pet shop over here, if you were caught out, they'd call security, no if's or buts about it.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Y'all are so lucky - unless it was a pet shop over here, if you were caught out, they'd call security, no if's or buts about it.




What kind of security? 

The tall, strong, dark, handsome Aussie type, and in a uniform? I don't think I'd mind that much... :coolwink:


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> What kind of security?
> 
> The tall, strong, dark, handsome Aussie type, and in a uniform? I don't think I'd mind that much... :coolwink:


+ 100


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LOL, the things that come out of my mouth when hubby is fast asleep! Bahaha!  

My poor babe. Oh well, he knew what he signed up for, 10 years ago.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Giggles at you pair of Wicked Winnies!


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't take Moose unless I know he can come for sure. But if I am out and about with him and I need to make a stop I will tuck him in a purse and bring him. He sits very quietly and does not make a peep UNLESS I put the purse on the floor. Then he thinks it's time to get out and play and will whine. But as long as I hold the purse it's fine. If I go shopping or running errands I usually leave the kids AND the dog at home with hubby and go have some shopping time by myself where I can really look at kid and dog things to buy and hubby would never approve. LOL!!


----------

